# Epic Privacy Browser: If any of you want a NSA-Free Browser



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

imaPanda said:


> Don't waste your time anyway. Tor has been compromised for a few years now. It was designed in such a way that it can be deanonymized on many sites. Researchers have published various methods to go about doing this, and if the government wasn't utilizing these _already,_ they sure are now.
> 
> Personally I think the government comprised Tor years before it went public, and the fact that everyone believed their internet fingerprints were untraceable was their ace of spades.


I think it has to be open source to attempt to be anon.

Otherwise, there could always be something buried in it.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

If you want to be anonymous just use TOR.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

imaPanda said:


> Don't waste your time anyway. Tor has been compromised for a few years now. It was designed in such a way that it can be deanonymized on many sites. Researchers have published various methods to go about doing this, and if the government wasn't utilizing these _already,_ they sure are now.
> 
> Personally I think the government comprised Tor years before it went public, and the fact that everyone believed their internet fingerprints were untraceable was their ace of spades.


Actually, I would be curious if you know *how* it's compromised. I mean obviously the news went out that it was, but that doesn't mean much without specifics.






I heard one story about how Tor was compromised because someone shared his real name on the internet using a tor browser... but that's not really tor's fault.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Nope but I do not want to be blackmailed if I come into competition against the current people in power within politics.


That's why I watch porn in my mom's computer.


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

Make your lives simple and private by communicating through carrier pigeon.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Razare said:


> Actually, I would be curious if you know *how* it's compromised. I mean obviously the news went out that it was, but that doesn't mean much without specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://web.mit.edu/k_lai/www/torpaper.pdf
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-security-advisory-relay-early-traffic-confirmation-attack


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Razare said:


> I think it has to be open source to attempt to be anon.
> 
> Otherwise, there could always be something buried in it.


Agreed. I mentioned that in this post.

I don't even recommend dual OS's if one of those is Windows, but I'm paranoid.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

ebae said:


> Make your lives simple and private by communicating through carrier pigeon.


Also in jeopardy.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

imaPanda said:


> http://web.mit.edu/k_lai/www/torpaper.pdf
> https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-security-advisory-relay-early-traffic-confirmation-attack


Thanks for the info. From my point of view it is not compromised after reading those. There are specific attacks which are limited and not likely to always occur. And even these attacks can be dealt with.

There are specific cases of exploitation to reveal identity, which usually require nodes performing modifications or monitoring to what is transpiring. Not all nodes do this, thus limiting exposure of it being compromised to random chance. Far better than 100% certainly compromised at all times, which is what normal web browsing constitutes.

Now, when Tor did a review of the network, such openly bad nodes were in a minority.






Like, sure, if you want 100% secure, I get it, it's not that... (I'm not sure anything is. If someone tortures me for a private PGP key, I might give it to them.) But it is about 10x more secure than a standard browser.

When I first got TOR, I saw a video online on how to secure out most of the normal sort of ActiveX control type attacks.

Now if I ran TOR on linux, through an anonymous VPN, it even becomes more difficult because the point at which they would pin-point my IP would actually be the anonymous VPN exit point, in fact all my internet traffic would exit there if setup right, so even the ActiveX controls might have some difficulty if I never exposed my identity on the OS.

So I agree it's not perfect, but you can certainly take measures to fix that. And after taking those measures, it's far more secure than normal web browsing.

Then also, if you add another layer, where you encrypt content on your personal computer before transacting it online, which is a step we are moving toward, it ends up, while they can see your content in these fringe cases, they can't read your content even after going through all the effort of an attack. In other words, most internet traffic eventually moves toward a system of no-modification. This prevents the modification attacks from happening, because it violates digital signatures at that point, and you instantly know it was compromised. If TOR implemented a vote mechanism via blockchain tech, browsers could auto-detect modification, instantly vote on information modification nodes and those would be kicked out instantly.

Then all that remains is timing attacks and discrete monitoring... encryption beats monitoring anything useful.

There are solutions to timing attacks that other technologies are exploring. A) you can wait a period of time which is inconvenient, but even something like a randomized 1 minute wait spread across the system would do a lot to scramble things B) We could send false information through the system, generating junk traffic, either with Tor or a Pre-TOR process so a node might think you're accessing 5 websites, but you're only browsing 1 for real


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

CHECK THIS OUT:







XD Amazing. I've seen that Maidsafe coin trading on the trading platform I use, but I didn't know what it was. Just bought me some Maidsafe coin. New technology gambles are fun.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> If you want to be anonymous just use TOR.


ISP backdoor or TOR backdoor #182.
Take your pick, dude.


----------

